# Coffee, anyone ????



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Tried a new blank this evening.. Kids gave me a bunch of exotic blanks for Christmas...and this was one of them.. It's roasted coffee beans cast in some kind of acrylic I guess.. I can swear to the 'coffee' part.. The shop smells fantastic.. Drilling and turning really let the flavor out....

Came out pretty good..but if anyone is gonna try them...SHARP tools and careful cutting required.. The danged beans can pop out while turning. Musta used a pint of CA getting it to the final stages.. Think this is gonna be one-of-a-kind.. Blanks were just to danged hard to work with...but end results are kinda nice... Would grade this one with an 'A-minus'...:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I was going to pour some of those blanks but I keep drinking up the coffee.


Nice looking pen Jim


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW--I bought the " stuff" just have not gotten any done, in a year. Now you have inspired me. Thanks. Wonderful work. LL


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Tuga, I am glad you aren't my professor in college, you can't grade very well. Lets try an "A plus". Looks wonderful.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Been waiting on the pics...very cool looking.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very cool indeed Jim.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I can just see you looking all over the shop for the last coffe Bean that shot out so you could finish the pen!! Great work and Awesome Pen Mate!!!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Nice!*

Bobby, a while ago you shot me a pic of a coffee pen. 
If you guys want to feature your "coffee" pens on my web site perhaps you can sell some of them. We might even feature them on newsletters.
Just a thought and as usual the 2cool discount applies for all 2coolers

www.Texascoffee.com



Bobby said:


> I was going to pour some of those blanks but I keep drinking up the coffee.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> Bobby, a while ago you shot me a pic of a coffee pen.
> If you guys want to feature your "coffee" pens on my web site perhaps you can sell some of them. We might even feature them on newsletters.
> Just a thought and as usual the 2cool discount applies for all 2coolers
> http://www.


Thanks for the invite, PalmsUp...but with all the extra time involved in turning the bean blanks we would probably price ourselves out of any business...LOL

Side note:..Palms Up...are you any kin to the late 'Uncle Charlie' Duncan? Spent many a happy hour around the 'round table' at the club knockin' back fine scotch with that grand old gentleman back in the days before my liver gave out..:tongue:


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Hah! That is awesome.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great work. Are ya gonna keep a cup of hot water beside you so you can dunk it???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I was going to pour some of those blanks but I keep drinking up the coffee.





Viking48 said:


> Great work. Are ya gonna keep a cup of hot water beside you so you can dunk it???


Haw !!! Haw!!!... Just remember, girls....

"All the world luvs a smart ***"......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

How bout making one out of sugar and another of cream and you can have all the trimmings with it.

That is a cool looking pen. Very unique to say the least and a real conversation piece.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

'T'...that's a good looking pen. I bet that stuff smells a lot better than some of the woods that you spin. We cured the problem of breaking that hard stuff by 'pre-sanding' the four corners off with a sander before it was mounted on the lathe. Eight edges are less likely to snag than four edges. Give it a try and see if it helps any. Again, good looking pen! j


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice==thanks. LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> 'T'...that's a good looking pen. I bet that stuff smells a lot better than some of the woods that you spin. We cured the problem of breaking that hard stuff by 'pre-sanding' the four corners off with a sander before it was mounted on the lathe. Eight edges are less likely to snag than four edges. Give it a try and see if it helps any. Again, good looking pen! j


Woodcraft must have been reading your mind, Jim.. The box of acrylic blanks the kids gave me for Christmas ALL have the corners shaved off a little.. Does make for faster work when you're trying to make a circle out of a box...lol


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I like it, the contrast between the dark and the white catches the eye. Coco bola has a white layer on some pieces and it makes a serious knife handle when you can find the orange/ red color with it.


----------

